# Network+ help: Ethernet Standards



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

There are a lot of different types of Ethernet. What facts should I memorize about them all for the net+ test? Just by looking at the name of each of them you can tell right off the bat the speed of it, and if it's UTP or fiber optic cabling, and if it's UTP you know this distance is not greater than 100 meters. There are a lot of other things you can memorize like the signaling type, the various max. distances for all the fiber-optic ethernet standards, the wavelengths, etc...I don't want to memorize ALL of it though. So what facts should I really work on memorizing about the different Ethernet standards for the Net+ exam? Any help appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

I would memorize all of it. It may take you longer, but it will be good to know everything for the test. After that you can pick and choose information. I know what your talking about though. Right now I am taking the Network+ class at my local college required for my degree and there are a lot of Ethernet Standards that need to be memorized because they are all important. Still contemplating on whether I should just do the class for my 2 year degree or go on and get the Network+ also. I've already got the A+, so I guess it would not hurt. Time is the issue.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks that's probably good advise. If I were you I'd deff. get the net+ certification, especially since you are taking a class for it. It looks good on your resume plus I think you can use it as credit towards the MCSE AND CCNA certifications. I'm planning on taking the test sometime in November. Hope I pass


----------



## lazarus2345 (Jul 11, 2007)

I just took my Network+ yesterday and passed it yeah!!!! I really didn't have too many questions on the Ethernet standards, or fiber 5 maybe 6 max, but not all the tests are the same. The questions I did get asked were regarding the best type of cable to use in what situations like when to use a cross over instead of a straight through, and speeds. I got a ton of questions about command line utilities(the section I pretty much skipped through), and OSI layers what they are and how they are implemented. I hate to say but you definitely need to know your acronyms PPTP, SNMP, and port numbers for both TCP and UDP. I had a few wireless questions mostly over the a/b/g/n standards, and channeling, and switch questions trunking mostly. I had three questions where I had to convert decimal to binary and vice versa. Basic security and security protocols mainly the difference between IPS and IDS. IP classes and subnets had 3 or 4 of those. Sounds like a lot, but honestly I thought the Application portion of the A+ was more difficult. Hope this helps, and if you have anymore questions let me know.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Congrats and thanks for the info! Based on what you said I think I should do alright (I hope). I finished reading through Mike Meyer's complete Net+ guide and am almost done watching all of professor messer's free videos plus I've been going through all my notes from M.M's book. Going to take the 50 question practice quiz that came with the book soon so that should really help me guage just where I'm at...


----------



## lazarus2345 (Jul 11, 2007)

The Professor Messer videos are a great resource for this exam IMO. Honestly he never really gets into a lot of detail concerning networking, but that's the whole point of the Network+ certification just to have the fundamentals down. One thing I did on all my exams was downloaded the Professor Messer videos, and then converted them to MP3, and always had them on me playing in the back ground even if I was busy, and not really paying attention to them. Sounds like you're on the right track though, best of luck on your exam, and let me know how you did after the exam.


----------



## Image0fman (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey lazarus I did the same thing with the professor messer vids as well lol He really is a great resource.. I am taking my 220-702 exam on Monday , congrats on the net+ !


----------

